
Mono 5.0 released with C#7 support and open sourced Microsoft tooling - JelteF
http://www.mono-project.com/docs/about-mono/releases/5.0.0/
======
douche
Fantastic - now if only Unity could get on a less paleolithic version of Mono.

I'm not sure why Microsoft hasn't bought them yet.

